# Question about feeding



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

This weekend, I may be picking up a little baby who's just a couple weeks old. I have never raised a rat this young before, but I've learned a lot since joining this forum and in the two years I've had my boys. 
I still need to break it to my mom, Lol, but things seem to be going well so far.

But anyway, to my question.
I know KMR is suggested, but it seems my store doesn't carry it (neither do any of the petshops. Iiiii am Walmart bound)

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Hartz-Replacement-For-Kittens-Milk-8-oz/10312034 Would this work? It's a different brand (Hartz) but I have nursed many kittens with it. 
Also, should the baby nurse from a bottle, orrr? I mean, what's the proper tool for feeding?


----------



## PitterPatter (Feb 28, 2012)

I personally don't like Hartz.
I'd look into other brands, and post them here.


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

Okay, so, today, I went to literally every. single. store. in my town. I went to grocery stores, dollar stores, walmart, both petshops, vet, etc. 
The ONLY ones I could find are Hartz Precision Milk Replacer - http://mybrands.com/images/products...utrition-milk-replacer-kittens-powder-8oz.jpg
And something called Multi-Vet, I believe. This one is at the petshop and is a good deal more expensive. 

I'm highly inclined to go with Hartz. I'm unable to order offline. 

Am I doing more harm than good with using Hartz? Like I said, I've raised quite a few orphaned kittens from it and a couple orphaned puppies. Has anyone ever heard of Multivet? I can't even find it on google... 

Also, what should I use to nurse him with? I imagine a standard kitten bottle would be too large.


----------



## BigBen (Nov 22, 2011)

This link, http://ratfanclub.org/orphans.html, has plenty of helpful instructions on hand-raising infant rats.


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

Read over that one a million times. All it talks about is a human soy formula and Esbilac.

His current owner is going to be bringing his current formula that he seems to be doing well on. We'll go from there I guess.


----------

